# DIY MKV Audi Style Switchback LED DRL



## Guffaw (May 20, 2013)

Hey everyone, 

Posted some picture online and got a lot of positive feedback and diy request so here you go. I don't have a lot of pictures because I wasn't intending on doing a diy, so I'll explain in as much detail as I can.

My headlights are the stock GTI HID Xenon Projector headlights. 

Expect this to take a minimum of one whole day as removing the lenses is a pita and when resealing them, it's recommended to let them set at least over night. 

I DO NOT TAKE RESPONSIBILITY IF YOU DAMAGE YOUR CAR OR INJURE YOURSELF. PROCEED AT YOUR OWN RISK!

Only pictures I have right now, I'll try to update with more soon.

















Tools Needed:
+2 x 60 cm Flexible LED Tube Switchbacks (can be found on Ebay, they sell in multiple lengths if you want to try a different design)
+Torx t20, t25, t30, and t8
+A Knife
+Flat head Screwdriver or something similar to pry the lens off
+Heat Gun or Oven
+Tape
+Either Locktite Plastic Glue or Krazy Glue general purpose, I found the ones with the pen like application tip to be easiest. if you get the small 2oz ones, you're going to need 2.
+Extra wire if you plan on running a switch like I did (and a switch), if not, you can tap into your fog lights.
+Butyl rubber/silicone sealer to reseal the lenses.
+Patience :beer:

1) TEST THE LEDS FIRST! Make sure all the leds work before starting just in case you got a bad batch or a single bulb is out. Rather address it now then when your headlights are apart and your car is unusable. Once you know they work, begin by removeing your headlights. I used this video to help through the process (thanks ecs tuning) you need to take off your front bumper. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ryUllFJoVg

2) Remove the ballast, ignitors, hid bulbs, projector housing, and high beams. I left my city lights and blinkers in and you could probably get away with leaving the high beams in too. The projector housing is held in by 4 torx screws, either t20 or t25. You need to detach a plug for the bixenon shudder, you just pull it out. 

3) Remove the lens. I used a heat gun and a knife. A dremel can be used to cut the black lip around the lens off, others have done this and if I had to do it again, I'd do the same. but since I didn't know, I first took a knife and ran it up and down in between the black lip of the headlight and the lens, applied heat with the heat gun for a few seconds until it felt hot, and then with a screw driver used the lip to pry the lens up, then put the knife to cut the sealer on the inside of the lens. Continue all the way around until the lens is off. Video to help:
WARNING! The guy in the video makes it look ridiculously easy. It's not. At all.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUw9jQx5Pf0

4) Remove the 4 t8 torx screws holding the lens to the inner housing.

5) I then painted the insides of the housings while I had everything apart. This of course is optional.

6) Position the leds how you would like. I originally was just going to do a straight line across the upper part of the city light/blinker housing area, but after playing around a bit, I decided on this design. 

7) Make sure the area is clean, then apply the glue to the led strip. The leds i ordered came with some screws and mounting brackets, but in order to use them I'd have screw into the lens (opportunity for moisture to get in) and the leds would be facing up instead of forward. Make sure the leds are facing forward and apply glue to one side. Hold them in place for a few seconds/minutes until they're firm and won't go anywhere. 

8) Run the wires through the housing so you can access them after you seal the lenses back on and so they aren't visible. 

9) Decide if you want to splice into the fogs or use a switch. I was able to splice into the fogs with no bulb out warning, but decided to run a switch anyway. I used the ground wire of the fog lights. The leds I used have a red wire (positive) black (ground) and yellow (blinker positive). I ran a wire into where the esp switch is installed my switch into the blank button next to it. DIY here, for a MKVI, but the MKV is the same. I drew power from the cigarette lighter:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4943379-DIY-Garage-door-opener-for-your-MK6-stealth
As for the blinker, I'm still working on this part. In theory, you should be able to run an 11 watt resistor, then the yellow wire and remove the oem h21w blinker bulb. Input would be appreciated! 

10) Make sure everything works again. Don't want to seal it back up only to find out it doesn't work!

11) Put it back together and seal it up. Reinstall the bulbs/ignitor/ballast/etc. Reattach the inner housing to the lens. Seal the lens to the headlight Butyl rubber will seal the best but I used a RVT Silicone sealer. Apply the sealer around the headlight lip and press the lens onto it, then use some tape to hold the lens and the headlight together. Let it sit until it fully cures.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

Awesome DIY. I saw your Facebook post.


----------



## Guffaw (May 20, 2013)

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

I like it. It's different. :thumbup:


----------



## theporkchopcop (Jan 27, 2016)

*Functionality request!*

Hi Guffaw!

I am really interested in doing this to my projector headlights as well! It is different and it looks amazing. Could you please provide a photo of them on your car? Things such as functionality (Euro switch, off, city light, lights) What each of them look like. I plan on doing this with a 60cm tube as well and having a shop installing it for me. Have any of the tubes failed? 

Thank you in advance I hope to hear back and you've done an amazing DIY job yourself. I can't wait to get something the same and i'll be sure to post pictures when i get mine done. 

Cheers,:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nitrorc2 (May 22, 2016)

*Reliablity*

have they been reliable? I.e. Are they still working?


----------

